# Mini's on the Track



## PalBay (Aug 10, 2007)

Caught these Mini Clubmans on the BMW Performance Center Track.Never seen Mini's on the PC track before.They were having a blast throwing these things around the wet skidpad! Thanks! PalBay http://palbay.smugmug.com/gallery/6109254_edN8K//383992112_9kmWv


----------



## big-tex (Jan 25, 2008)

I bet driving on the wet skidpad was a blast. I like the clubman but in real life is kinda looks funny.


----------

